# Trouble with my Cosmec Conquest 510



## Harrison Millwork (Oct 6, 2011)

New to the forum and hope someone can help. Holzher Cosmec Conquest 510 bought used 3 years ago. Holzher tech came down and set up and had to fix the below mentioned problem but cant remember how. It was hugely expensive for them to come down and can't afford that right now.

My Cnc has been sitting for a few weeks. Got a small sign job the other day and programmed everything and hit the ol' start button. The Cnc started to do tool change and begin but stopped with these error codes.

1. OPT- S052 Tool Magazine Movement not OK
2. OPT- S114 Limits axis Y not activated

I have tried to contact Holzher but they want to charge me for helping. I understand there position. Just hoping someone in this forum can help me out?


----------



## robertfezcorp (Nov 19, 2011)

Harrison Millwork said:


> New to the forum and hope someone can help. Holzher Cosmec Conquest 510 bought used 3 years ago. Holzher tech came down and set up and had to fix the below mentioned problem but cant remember how. It was hugely expensive for them to come down and can't afford that right now.
> 
> My Cnc has been sitting for a few weeks. Got a small sign job the other day and programmed everything and hit the ol' start button. The Cnc started to do tool change and begin but stopped with these error codes.
> 
> ...


You need to check the limit sensors that are activated during the homing cycle. There is one limit switch per axis. There are 2 additional limit switches per axis that limit the travel of the head.

On the tool changer, I would start by checking the sensor that detects its motion. I haven't had any issues with mine, so I'm not quite as experienced with its failure modes.


----------



## aaronsomers (Jan 3, 2015)

*cosmec 510*



Harrison Millwork said:


> New to the forum and hope someone can help. Holzher Cosmec Conquest 510 bought used 3 years ago. Holzher tech came down and set up and had to fix the below mentioned problem but cant remember how. It was hugely expensive for them to come down and can't afford that right now.
> 
> My Cnc has been sitting for a few weeks. Got a small sign job the other day and programmed everything and hit the ol' start button. The Cnc started to do tool change and begin but stopped with these error codes.
> 
> ...




Hello we also have a cosmec 510 and are having a hard time getting it running, specifically an issue with overcurrent to the spindle, or an inverter issue...currently stumped

error message is "inverter overload"


thanks!


----------



## zamzam (Mar 2, 2015)

I have a Cosmec Conquest 255 and have had the same problem. Current Limit Inverter is always going off. Had every man and his dog look at it and still no answer. Our next move is to buy a new inverter,(they are not cheep). I will let you know if this fixes the problem.


----------



## Furnituremastersllc (Jul 1, 2015)

Harrison Millwork said:


> New to the forum and hope someone can help. Holzher Cosmec Conquest 510 bought used 3 years ago. Holzher tech came down and set up and had to fix the below mentioned problem but cant remember how. It was hugely expensive for them to come down and can't afford that right now.
> 
> My Cnc has been sitting for a few weeks. Got a small sign job the other day and programmed everything and hit the ol' start button. The Cnc started to do tool change and begin but stopped with these error codes.
> 
> ...


Hi, i'm having the same issue right now with the same machine and of course i do not want to call the Holtzer people, can you share what was the outcome of your problem? were you able to fix it your self or did you have to hire a technician? Please let me know. Thank you, Luis.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Hi Luis and welcome to the forum. The first post in this thread is from 10-06-2011. The last before yours March 11 this year. You could try sending them a Private Message. If they are still using the same email addresses then I think they should go through.


----------

